# Looking for Info Saddleseat Youth Leadline Classes



## emltowe (Mar 29, 2014)

Cannot find enough information about the Leadline classes for saddleseat. If I have read it correctly, the appropriate age for a child to begin Leadline is age 7? My grandsons are not close to this age, but I do want to learn more about Leadline. At this time I haven't bought a Hackney or ASB until my husband and I move to the country. 
Right now I am reading all that I can about the American Saddlebreds, Hackneys and the Welch Pony.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Generally it's 7\8. At least it was when I was in high school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, by 4H rules it's 9 years old to start riding classes, the 'Cloverbuds' (7-8) do the Leadline classes. 

Could be different if it's not 4H


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just a little piece of info, if you don't already know this. Hackney ponies are spazes, don't get me wrong I think hackney ponies are like the best thing in the world(I grew up riding them) but I would maybe suggest if possible getting a base on a calm pony then move onto the joy that is hackney ponies. Trust me even when they are 25 they are cray cray!


----------

